# Official Game Thread: Chicago @ L.A. Lakers 9:30pm FSN / WCIU NBALP



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

<center>







*@*







</center>

<center>Chicago Bulls (0-7) @ Los Angeles Lakers (5-5) (3-1 at home)</center>
<center>Staples Center, Sunday November 21th, 2004</center>
<center>9:30pm FSN / WCIU NBALP</center>


<center>



































</center> 

<center>*VS*</enter> 

<center>



































</center>


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

bryant 42/10/5


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Lakers Forum Game Thread

Should be a good game..


----------



## The 6ft Hurdle (Jan 25, 2003)

105-96 Lakers.

At least during the last 3 years of Jerry's reign, we had a chance to steal a game from these guys. They've been beatable prominent team.

But with Pax and Skiles, so far were 0-2 against them

And from a current perspective, it doesn't look hopeful because we've lost by 10 or more in 4 of the 7 games we've played, despite the infusion of "fighting spirit."

I guess the most we can do nowadys is fight to lose by less than 10.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Kobe scores 78.


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

we might have a glimpse of a chance.....

what the hell
we ride together, we die together.....bulls fans for live

bulls 98
lakers 96

boxscore
hinrich 15/3/8
pike 8/1/1
nocioni 14/9/2
chandler 10/13
curry 12/6 6TO
deng 20/8/4
duhon 4/5
gordon 7/2/3
davis 4/4
griffin 2/2/1
harrington 2/3
----------------------
bryant 42/10/5
odom 14/9/4
atkins 6/2/5
butler 17/3/2
grant 5/5
mihm 9/6
cook 3/3


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Kobe is going to score 50+


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

OT

Crawford is having a very nice game for the Knicks on ESPN tonight.

about halfway thru Q2, 2-5 4 pts, 4 ast, 2 stl


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

LeBron is having a crap game so far, but Gooden is continuing his glass dominance. 10 points and 7 boards midway through the 2nd quarter.

Crawford definitely having a good game.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

I am trying to finish a school report so I can do play by play for you guys for the game.


----------



## The 6ft Hurdle (Jan 25, 2003)

Are we really the #1 offensive rebounding team in the NBA ?


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Jamal has been red hot the last few minutes. After 6 1st half points, he's now got 17 points, 5 assists, 2 steals. On 7-14 FG.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Crawford on fire!

9-17, 22 points.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

It's time for a win.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Starting Lineups

Eddy Curry
Tyson Chandler
Andres Nocioni
Eric Piatowski
Kirk Hinrich

Lakers

Chucky Atkins
Kobe Bryant
Caron Butler
Lamar Odom
Chris Mihm


Lets play big down low and power them out.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Opening tipoff is about to begin. The referee throws the ball up in the air and Chandler tips it to Eddy who passes it on to Hinrich just like past games during the tip. Hinrich to Curry to Hinrich for the miss. Caron Butle rebound. Caron Butler drives and passes it out to Odom who drains a three point field goal. Hinrich passes the ball to Nocioni in the corner who misses the three that bounces over the backboard out of bounds. Kobe gets Nocioni in the air with the pump fake and Nocioni falls for it and Kobe is going to the line.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Kobe hits the first free throw, and also the second. Kobe has made more free throws this year then the entire Bulls team. Defensive three second technical on Caron Butler. Piatowski keeps the team trend of missing free throws up by missing the technical free throw. Hinrich to CHandler up top by the college three who drains the jumpshot. Kobe pump fakes and draws another foul on Nocioni, who doesn't even jump. Star treatment should of been an offensive foul.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Kobe misses the first, Deng in the game, Kobe misses the 2nd Tyson rebounds. Luol drives the lane draws a double team and passes it out to Pike who nails a three. Odom falls down Chandler rips the ball out but they call a jump ball. Star treatment. Chandler tips it to Deng who passes to Hinrich. Hinrich passes to a cutting Pike who draws a double team who passes it to Deng for three. Odom runs over Tyson CHandler, star treatment.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Odom is good for a pair at the line. Pike misses a long three pointer, Eddy hustle rebound, out to cutting Pike who passes it to Deng for the finish. Chandler picks up another foul on Odom. Antonio Davis comes in the game.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Odom driving under the basket passes out to Butler for three. Curry misses a turnaround jumper. Atkins nails a three pointer, assisted by Kobe. Deng misses a three, AD tips it out to Eddy who assists Deng for the dunk. Hinrich fouls Kobe. Kobe going to the line as the Bulls are in the penalty.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Deng Dong.


----------



## qwerty (Oct 26, 2004)

Nice start by deng after two rough games back to back. He is 3-3 with seven points.


----------



## OziBull (Nov 7, 2004)

Yeah i hope we win too! if we dont win a game on this big road trip time to fire skiles for real and start making some real big changes with the team! Keepers- Deng, Gordon, i want to keep gordon cause i believe if he playhs PG he will really turn out a very good player for this team he just needs time!
I think we should build around these rookies we got cause in time they will be good , we just need one superstar and some good role players around. Thats just my opinion remember


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Kobe splits a pair, and Mihm rebounds foul on the Bulls. Mihm makes the first. Also the second. Curry spins out of a double team but misses the hook. Kobe makes a fade away over Pike. Pike misses a three. Butler misses a ugly jumper. Hinrich misses a Jamal three, Odom rebound. Odom drives, misses, rebounds, scores, foul on some ball. Bulls didn't even attempt at Lamar. Star Treatment. The fouls Odom is drawing are ridiculous. Kobe's can at least be justified by the refs. Justified a word we have all heard a lot of lately. Bulls timeout.


----------



## fl_flash (Aug 19, 2002)

Looks like its gonna be 8 on 5 tonight. Bulls with wayyyy too many quick shots.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

19-12 Lakers lead.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Hinrich and the bigs are looking good so far. Not making stupid mistakes and avoiding possible turnovers. The fouls on Chandler were not fouls and just star treatment.


----------



## OziBull (Nov 7, 2004)

Thanks for the updates BabyBlueSlugga7 , keep it up  its good for us aussie fans! Deng should start over noicioni every night, noicioni is a hustle player that should make an impact of the bench!


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Deng with 11 points in 5 minutes.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Kobe is 2-8 from the FT line


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Odom makes the free throw. Caron Butler holds the amazing force of Piatowski for a foul. Davis to Hinrich to Davis for the jumpshot. Eddy Curry picks up a star treatment foul for Kobe Bryant. Lakers have gone to the line more then half of their possessions. Kobe clanks the first. Awful second free throw from Kobe, Bulls rebound. Hinrich is fouled by Kobe Bryant. Curry misses while the ball is bouncing around Deng dunk tips it in. Butler miss. Hinrich to Deng for the layup. Davis just stands there while Kobe drives and a foul is called on him. Kobe makes the first free throw. Also the second.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

At this rate, Kobe will get about 45 FTA this game.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> At this rate, Kobe will get about 45 FTA this game.


He is about to foul out the entire Bulls team.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

Deng is good, very good. But does he pass the ball?


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Deng misses long, Deng intercepts the ball. Deng pull up jumper GOOD! Atkins misses a three Walton steals the ball from Davis who steals it back. Curry missed hook, and Odom pushes Davis out of bounds in order to get the rebound. No foul of course.

22-20

It could be a lot worse but Kobe can't make a freethrow.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Anything inside involving Kobe and Odom is an auto foul on the Bulls.


----------



## OziBull (Nov 7, 2004)

deng has two fouls am i correct? Get him off for the remainder of the quarter put gordon in , save deng


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Deng looking great! 

Skiles keeping him in the game with two fouls.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

I got to watch the Knicks game today. It was something to watch a REAL point guard play the game.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Hold on Brian Grant as he could not paly defense on the great Eddy Curry. Hinrich miss, Atkins, miss, Gordon misses, and BAD. Odom miss, offensive rebound, out to Atkins for three. Luke Walton holds up Eddy Curry inside. Hinrich to Deng who nails the jumper. MJ!!!! All hail Deng. Kobe miss, Eddy jumping rebound. Holding on the Fakers which puts Davis to the line.

Othello in for Eddy

Why in bloody hell is Gordon guarding Kobe.


----------



## OziBull (Nov 7, 2004)

Exactly Gordon should only be playing point WAY to small to guard kobe


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Bulls guarding Kobe with Piatkowski, Nocioni.

Bulls now playing zone.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Davis makes two at the line. Kobe misses, Walton long rebound, Othella boxes out worse then Eddy. Luke nails a three. Luke is a poormans Deng, and he is good. Deng nails another jumper. Thats 17 for him I think. Defensive three second on Othella the creme puff. Kobe going to the line.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Deng sits with 17 Q1 points


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Does Deng play for the Bulls? He looks out of place. :laugh: 

Outstanding play so far.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Kobe misses another free throw from the line. Deng comes out. Atkin makes the floater. Hinrich misses a floater. Kobe misses half court shot.

Lakers 30 Bulls 26 End of First


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

Does Deng pass the ball?


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Deng.

Wow.


----------



## OziBull (Nov 7, 2004)

If skiles doesnt start deng next game i will be furious:upset: cause im in love


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> Does Deng pass the ball?


I hope your kidding around :no:


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

The Knicks shared the ball extremely well tonight. The Lakers are doing it, too. 

The Bulls don't share the ball. Hinrich just dribbles out the clock on most plays and he gets an assist if his only pass turns into a bucket.


----------



## fl_flash (Aug 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> Does Deng pass the ball?


Does he need to?


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> I got to watch the Knicks game today. It was something to watch a REAL point guard play the game.


The same one that played in the Olympics this summer?


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> Does Deng pass the ball?


I'm actually getting to watch this game, and I'd rather see Deng be a black hole than watch the pitiful offensive sets we have. 

Deng is playing fantastic tonight. 

Kobe Bryant might score 51 points on us....in the 2nd half.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> Does Deng pass the ball?


He has 1 assist.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Kobe is playing on a sort foot. He's missing FTs and outside shots because of it.


----------



## Ron Mexico (Feb 14, 2004)

Deng 17 points in first half nice


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> Kobe is playing on a sort foot. He's missing FTs and outside shots because of it.


Thanks for the info. I wondered why his game was off. At first I thought he was dissinterested.


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>sboydell</b>!
> Deng 17 points in first half nice


1st qtr not half


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Bryant miss, Davis rebound. Othella scores over Brian Grant. Cook makes a long two, assisted by Kobe. AD misses badly. Grant miss, Griffin rebound. Othella fouled going to the line.


----------



## El Chapu (Oct 23, 2004)

Kobe on pace to attempt 44 free throws.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> and he gets an assist if his only pass turns into a bucket.


Duh.

Also, do you think Hinrich's dribbling around has anything to do with what you think is bad management and coaching on this team?


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>VincentVega</b>!
> 
> 
> Duh.
> ...


Maybe he has little confidence in his teammates. Maybe the coach wants him to chew up the clock by dribbling to keep opponents from running away with the game.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Othella misses the first. He misses the second and Brian Grant snaps down the rebound. Laker guy misses after making a ton of moves. Gordon nails a baseline jumper to bring the Bulls within two. Ben Gordon fouls Brown. Bytler misses a three, Cook fouls Davis in the backcourt. Duhon drives down and misses the layup but is fouled.


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> Maybe he has little confidence in his teammates. Maybe the coach wants him to chew up the clock by dribbling to keep opponents from running away with the game.


From what I see, he usually passes to the best option right away like he is supposed to. Whenever in the shot clock the best option happens to become available is Skiles responsibility.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Duhon makes the first free throw. He sinks the second like the iceberg sank the Titanic. Mihm posts up good. We can't afford to keep Eddy and Tyson out too long. Mihm bumps Antonio Davis for a foul. Timeout.

34-32 Lakers Lead 8:32

Second timeout this game with 8:32 left in the quarter I believe. Weird, happened last game I play by played too.


----------



## Greg Ostertag! (May 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>sboydell</b>!
> Deng 17 points in first half nice


...first quarter.


----------



## OziBull (Nov 7, 2004)

we need either tyson or eddy in the game when odom is in there


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>HAWK23</b>!
> 
> 
> I hope your kidding around :no:


actually Im not. He is playing great. But if you look at him, even when he is off, he is a vacuum. But his talent allows him to be able to create opportunities for himself. True greatness wont be achieved however until he figures out how to get his teammates involved.


----------



## fl_flash (Aug 19, 2002)

I believe the lakers have 4 team fouls. Watch how long it takes the Bulls to actually get them in the penalty. Right now everything should be going to the hoop


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> I got to watch the Knicks game today. It was something to watch a REAL point guard play the game.


The same one that played in the Olympics this summer?


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> 
> 
> Maybe he has little confidence in his teammates. Maybe the coach wants him to chew up the clock by dribbling to keep opponents from running away with the game.


The coach has a system that is designed to keep the ball in Kirks hands. Usually Kirks first pass in the halfcourt set is around 12-14 on the clock. It isnt Kirks fault, he is doing as he is told. Its Skiles lack of creativity in the halfcourt set.


----------



## airety (Oct 29, 2002)

Fouls are pretty even, but free throws are ridiculous. I'm not watching the game, but it's hard for me to believe that Kobe legitimately deserved 10 free throws in the 1st quarter.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Ben Gordon miss, Odom rebound, Griffin strips him, passes to Ad back to Griffin, who misses the layup. Mihm misses hook, tipped back out to him. Offensive foul on Luke Walton. Tyson Chandler coming back in for the Bulls.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>VincentVega</b>!
> 
> 
> The same one that played in the Olympics this summer?


The same one who had 10 points and 10 assists and 4 steals in a win tonight.


----------



## airety (Oct 29, 2002)

Is Deng still not in? How is he sitting this long?!?!


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Gordon nails down a long jump shot off of the high screen. Harrington blocks the lakers shot. Griffin crappy shot. Kobe to Butler who makes a layup. Ben Gordon airs a three. Chandler picks up his 3rd foul. Nocioni coming in.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Gordon nails down a long jump shot off of the high screen. Harrington blocks the lakers shot. Griffin crappy shot. Kobe to Butler who makes a layup. Ben Gordon airs a three. Chandler picks up his 3rd foul. Nocioni coming in. Also Luol.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Deng back in.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

Gordon will not be a 2 in the NBA under any circumstance.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Chandler has three fouls.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Butler dunks the ball. Othello to Duhon missed three, Odom tips it out of bounds.

Timeout.

39-34 lakers.


----------



## BealeFarange (May 22, 2004)

Sweet mother of god...! How can Skiles possibly defend not putting Deng in for the first SIX MINUTES of the second quarter????


Sigh.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

This can't be right. Bulls have just 1 t/o???


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BealeFarange</b>!
> Sweet mother of god...! How can Skiles possibly defend not putting Deng in for the first SIX MINUTES of the second quarter????
> 
> 
> Sigh.


Foul trouble


----------



## BealeFarange (May 22, 2004)

I'm going to throw a dart in Skiles' neck at the next game and get him to attack me in the stands, resulting in a season-long suspension.

a POISON dart!


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

38-34 Lakers.

Bulls remarkably are in this game at this point.

Lakers have been getting easy fast break points and Kobe's just missed a ton from the line.

Bulls getting outrebounded 27-19


----------



## BealeFarange (May 22, 2004)

NO FOUL TROUBLE


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BealeFarange</b>!
> I'm going to throw a dart in Skiles' neck at the next game and get him to attack me in the stands, resulting in a season-long suspension.
> 
> a POISON dart!


Skiles isnt part of "that element"  

Do it anyway. Ill bail you out


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Nocioni misses a shot, Butler rebound. Chucky Atkins misses a three, Mihm rebounds, and ball is tipped out to Bulls. Gordon makes a jumper. Butler miss, Curry rebound. Foul on Kobe. That his second personal foul.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Cheers on having the wrong start time in the thread title. Oh well, an hour missed of Bulls basketball is definitely not the end of the world these days.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> 
> 
> The same one who had 10 points and 10 assists and 4 steals in a win tonight.


Kirk had 10 points, 10 assists and 4 rebounds two nights ago.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Gordon nails the first. Also the second and we got a tie game. Curry helps out on D, and the ball goes to Mihm inside for the laup. Deng blocked by Butler. Gordon misses the layup. Curry rebounds, puts it up and is fouled and makes it.


----------



## BealeFarange (May 22, 2004)

Wow, I think I just realized why Gordon was the number three pick....

!!!


----------



## airety (Oct 29, 2002)

You know, Ben Gordon used to shoot around 90% and lead the Big East in foul shooting, but this year he's shooting around 75% from the line.

I think the kid still needs to get used to the speed and pressure of the game. Maybe that's when his shooting will straighten out. A guy like Ben doesn't magically forget how to shoot foul shots.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Curry's first two pts. Nice put back.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>VincentVega</b>!
> 
> 
> Kirk had 10 points, 10 assists and 4 rebounds two nights ago.


In an 18 point loss.


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

I think we just saw a flash of what Gordon can do on offense, that was an amazing move. 

Curry looks like a better rebounder. 

Interior defense is the Bulls biggest problem, besides Skiles and his offensive sets.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

He makes the free throw. Odom gets an offensive foul. Nocioni drew it. Nocioni bricks a jumpshot. Deng steals the ball and saves it to Hinrich to Gordon twho gets blocked. Deng knocks it out of Deng, Kobe is blokcked. BUlls score inside. BUlls only got 1 turnover. Kobe miss, Eddy rebound. Kirk Hinrich nails a jumpshot and Lakers call a timeout.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Bulls up by 5.

Lakers with just 10 points this quarter.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Bulls up by three. First half has not been their problem this year. It's the rest of the game.  

Bulls up by 5.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

45-40 Bulls.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Johnny Mac</b>!
> I think we just saw a flash of what Gordon can do on offense, that was an amazing move.
> 
> Curry looks like a better rebounder.
> ...


Thats because Curry is goign out to help with Kobe and Odom. We are playing too small of a lineup to have someone cover for Eddy when he leaves the post, but overall we are playing fine so hopefully it won't be too much of a problem.


----------



## darlets (Jul 31, 2002)

eddy has more boards than points and
ty has more points than boards.

It's the seventh sign of the apocolypse.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Kobe improves his FG%


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Kobe drives around the entire Bulls team and dunks on them. Hinrich and Eddy run a Stockton/Malone pick and roll and Hinrich passes it to Curry who draws the foul. Eddy misses the second. That display by those two was beatiful. Eddy makes the second.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Curry commits a foul, is yanked.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

Kobe drives around AD like he is 50 years old..............................................................................because he is


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Lakers with a lot of circus shots. Alley oops and dunks.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Foul on Eddy. Eddy out of the game. A good coaching move by Skiles he don't want to allow Eddy to get his 3rd. Griffin knocks it out of bounds away from Kobe. Kobe drives around the Bulls again and scores. Chuky Atkins is called for a holding foul. Hinrich going to the line. Hinrich makes the first. Not so lucky on the second. Kobe miss, Atkins rebound. Walton to Mihm inside with the lob, very ugly but they scored none the less. Nocioni traveled.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Lakers suddenly up by 3.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Gordon gets minutes, gets 10 points in the 1st half.

Lakers 50-47 at half.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Butler makes a baseline jumper taht should of been an offensive foul. Gordon slips Butler steals Kobe dunks. Bulls need to settle down. Ben Gordon jumpshot and draws the foul. Gordon makes the first. Also the second. 

50-49 The Lakers lead at the end of the 2nd by the slimmest of margins.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>BabyBlueSlugga7</b>!
> Hinrich and Eddy run a Stockton/Malone pick and roll and Hinrich passes it to Curry who draws the foul. Eddy misses the second. That display by those two was beatiful. Eddy makes the second.


But how does this happen when Hinrich has zero post passing skills, as you've stated numerous times earlier?

Lakers up one at halftime.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Gordon and Deng playing very, very well. Combined 27 points, 4 rebounds, 3 assists.


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

Hinrich still shooting pretty bad, hopefully he can get it going at the season moves along. He has been passing well and hasn't turned the ball over once. His defense has actually looked good tonight, although Chucky Atkins isn't very good, so who knows. 

If you want proof of how Skiles offense is holding everyone back, notice how quickly Hinrich passes in the open court on a break compared to how long he holds onto the ball waiting for something to open up off of what Skiles has them running.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Bulls 
18-43 .418 FG
11-16 .687 FT
2-10 .200 3Pt
26 reb
13 ast
12 pf
6 stl
just 3 Turnovers
49 pts

Lakers
18-40 .450 FG
9-16 .562 FT
35 reb
13 ast
16 PF
2 stl
8 turnovers
50 points

Bulls 1 blocked shot, Lakers 2
Bulls 4 points off turnovers, Lakers 9


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

Curry actually rebounding tonight too? 8 rebounds, at the half. WOWZAZ!!

Deng is the man, but we knew that. 

Nocioni is struggling, and Gordon looks good on select plays. He has a nice jumper and is quick as hell, but he just seems so short on the floor compared to everyone else.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>VincentVega</b>!
> 
> 
> But how does this happen when Hinrich has zero post passing skills, as you've stated numerous times earlier?
> ...


I said he can't pass in the post. Eddy was definitely not in the post when he got the ball from Hinrich. If Hinrich can make the pass into the post he needs to get serious consideration for best passer in the league. He is 5-10 best in the league as of now.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Q2

Kobe 3-7 FG 6 pts
Gordon 3-7 FG 10 pts


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> Q2
> 
> Kobe 3-7 FG 6 pts
> Gordon 3-7 FG 10 pts


Q1

Deng 8-10 FG 17 points
Kobe 1-4 FG 6 points


----------



## airety (Oct 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> Q2
> 
> Kobe 3-7 FG 6 pts
> Gordon 3-7 FG 10 pts


Who was defending Kobe, for the most part?


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Kobe guarded deng in Q2

Deng 0-1 FG
Kobe (well, you already know)


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>airety</b>!
> Who was defending Kobe, for the most part?


Deng and Griffin.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>airety</b>!
> 
> 
> Who was defending Kobe, for the most part?


Zone defense.


----------



## The 6ft Hurdle (Jan 25, 2003)

Why do we still play Pike ?


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> Zone defense.


This too. 

Bulls have ZERO interior defense. Kobe is rebounding and dunking over our best interior players, pathetic.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Lakers score after an array of rebounds. Hinrich flying through the lane and its an offensive foul. Bryant misses, Chandler rebound, Nocioni is good for 2. Mihm misses the shot but is fouled by Eric Piatowski. Mihm makes both free throws. Curry miss, Odom pushes Chandler and Chandler reacts and gets another foul. Odom miss, Odom saves it to Eddy and the ball ends up out of bounds to the Lakers. Kobe misses a jumper. Hinrich awful miss. Chucky Atkins nails a 3.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Mihm looking like a beast.

Lakers up 6.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Pike misses a 3. Atkins misses a 3, Mihm rebound. Butler nails a 3. Timeout.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

lakers now up 9

Skiles calls timeout.

Announcer commends Skiles for calling a good timeout.


----------



## Pan Mengtu (Jun 18, 2004)

Game over. Bulls folded.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Nocioni has been our leading rebounder in 4 of 7 games.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Pan Mengtu</b>!
> Game over. Bulls folded.


Lakers woke up.


----------



## The 6ft Hurdle (Jan 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>airety</b>!
> 
> 
> Who was defending Kobe, for the most part?


That's a bomb avatar !


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

They are killing us with second chance points. 

I was going to stay up and listen to the game if the Bulls stayed close. Looks like I might get to go to bed pretty soon. 

Got school in the morning.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

We need offense on the bench. That's why Gordon and Deng (27 points combined) aren't in.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Curry is 1-7. But he has 10 boards.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

GOrdon finally in.

Lakers up 12


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Eddy to Hinrich out of the post, miss, Curry rebound miss. Lamar Odom miss, and Chris Mihm gets the loose ball foul. Chandler gets his 5th foul, offensive one. Antonio Davis coming into the game. Atkins to Mihm for the monster dunk. Hinrich nails the jumper. Chucky Atkins makes another 3. Eddy misses a midrange jumper. Mihm loses the ball out of bounds, Bulls ball. Mihm gets the blocking foul on Gordon.


----------



## BCH (Jun 25, 2002)

kobe wow


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Kobe with his MJ immitation.

Lakers up 12.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Deng 17 points
Kobe 16 points


----------



## airety (Oct 29, 2002)

Why is it that we get dominated in 3rd quarters? What goes on in that locker room?


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Nocioni misses shotclock ending three. Deng is coming in. Kobe does an MJ imitation for 2. Hinrich bad post pass, Eddy picks it up back out to Hinrich who passes to Davis who makes the jumpshot. Hinrich steals the ball. Gordon miss, Kobe rebound. Ben Gordon foul, should of been offensive on Caron. Butler makes the first. Also the second.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>airety</b>!
> Why is it that we get dominated in 3rd quarters? What goes on in that locker room?


What did Skiles draw up in that timeout he called?


----------



## airety (Oct 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BabyBlueSlugga7</b>!
> Nocioni misses shotclock ending three. Deng is coming in. Kobe does an MJ imitation for 2. Hinrich bad post pass, Eddy picks it up back out to Hinrich who passes to Davis who makes the jumpshot. Hinrich steals the ball. Gordon miss, Kobe rebound. Ben Gordon foul, should of been offensive on Caron. Butler makes the first. Also the second.


Ha, Butler's just mad Gordon got it done two years too late for him.


----------



## airety (Oct 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> 
> 
> What did Skiles draw up in that timeout he called?


Scott Skiles- Coach of the Year candidate.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Deng playing point. He drives down the lane, dishes to Gordon for the 3.


----------



## The 6ft Hurdle (Jan 25, 2003)

Luol is a star.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Kirk Hinrich nails the three. Nice shot for him. Butler misses the lob. Hinrich is bumped by Brian Grant. Deng scores off the drive. Kobe draws a foul off of Antonio Davis. Butler missed 3. Deng to Gordon who drains a 3. Hinrich kicks the ball. Timeout.


----------



## OziBull (Nov 7, 2004)

Why didnt either gordon or deng start the second half! they are the only ones who are actually contributing:upset:


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Bulls coming back. Deng nails a shot, Gordon nails a three, Hinrich 10 dimes.

69-63 Lakers.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

Gordon will be special.


----------



## Pan Mengtu (Jun 18, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>OziBull</b>!
> Why didnt either gordon or deng start the second half! they are the only ones who are actually contributing:upset:


What would be the point in playing people who are contributing? Think before you type.


----------



## airety (Oct 29, 2002)

Hey now Deng/Gordon/Hinrich!


----------



## OziBull (Nov 7, 2004)

What? Pan Mengtu


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Curry/Chandler: 2-9 FG, 3 FT attempts, 12 rebounds, 6 points, 7 fouls, 2 turnovers.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Gordon at PG, Hinrich at SG

Gordon dishes to Hinrich for the 3

Bulls down just 3

But Kobe answers with a 2.


----------



## Pan Mengtu (Jun 18, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>OziBull</b>!
> What? Pan Mengtu


joke.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Kirk with another three.

Bulls within three.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

bulls are back in game. I was going to bed, but not now. 69-66


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Hinrich another 3

Kobe another Jordan-like drive.


----------



## airety (Oct 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> Gordon at PG, Hinrich at SG
> 
> Gordon dishes to Hinrich for the 3


I like that backcourt. I've always liked it. I'll keep liking it.

Skiles should bench Hinrich and Gordon quick, or we might win.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

And another three for Kirk. Bench him.

Gordon passing well.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Kobe Bryant offensive foul. Gordon to Hinrich who nails a three. These guys are playing off each other well tonight. Kobe scores, going around everyone. Chuky Atkins fouls Kirk Hinrich. Hinrich mkaes another 3. Kobe makes another great play for the score. Gordon miss, Bryant rebound. Butler miss, AD rebound. Eddy misses the fade away. Kobe miss, back out to Kobe. Atkins miss 3, AD grabs ball. AD up to Deng, bad pass kinda out of bounds. Odom misses a 3.

73-69 End of 3rd.


----------



## OziBull (Nov 7, 2004)

This is how it should be always gordon point and hinrich the two guard with deng at sf


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

End of 3rd.

Lakers 73, Bulls 69

Hinrich 4-5, 3-3 3Pt, 11 pts
Kobe 4-8 8 pts
Atkins 2-5 3Pt, 6 pts


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

As a side note, Stu Lantz, the announcer for the Lakers, has mentioned several times that he thinks Hinrich is such a threat as a scorer that he should be playing the off-guard position more often. He made these comments before Hinrich hit his shots.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Deng 19 pts
Hinrich 14 pts
Gordon 13 pts
AD 6 pts

Kobe 20 pts
Butler 14 pts
Atkins 14 pts
Mihm 12 pts
Odom 8 pts


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Lakers announcer says the Bulls should bench their starters and play their bench.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

I would like to see Deng step it up even more if he has it in him. This could be a statement game for him. I would love to see him answer Bryant toe to toe this period.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

BUtler takes it away from Hinrich, Hinrich trips Butler stopping the fast break.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Johnny Mac</b>!
> As a side note, Stu Lantz, the announcer for the Lakers, has mentioned several times that he thinks Hinrich is such a threat as a scorer that he should be playing the off-guard position more often. He made these comments before Hinrich hit his shots.



He was playing off guard in the Nets game when he scored most of his 32 pts.


----------



## OziBull (Nov 7, 2004)

does kobe have 7 TOs??


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Curry with a hook from far away. Kobe about 4 ft above the basket swats it away. Goaltending.


----------



## Greg Ostertag! (May 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> Lakers announcer says the Bulls should bench their starters and play their bench.


Watch Skiles do the exact opposite in spite of his jib


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Gordon crappy pass at Hinrichs feet. Lakers steal it run over Kirk and call the foul on Kirk. Star treatment. Kobe Bryant is called for the travel. Eddy hook, goaltending on Kobe. Butler miss. Offensive foul Chucky Atkins.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

I am really surprised with the play of Chandler tonight. Back in his home state and he was benched the last game. I figured he would come ready to play. He didn't.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Curry makes an awkward hook in the lane.

Tie game.


----------



## LuolDeng (Feb 22, 2004)

What an incredible play by Deng.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Bulls throw it away. Deng steals it. Pass to Curry for the dunk.

75-73 bulls

Kobe answers, tie game


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

Curry with 6 points in the 4th quarter, the sure sign of the apocalypse.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Nice start to the 4th. Deng is absolutely freaking awesome.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Darius Miles Davis</b>!
> Curry with 6 points in the 4th quarter, the sure sign of the apocalypse.


That has to be the most he has scored in the 4th quarter all year.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Hinrich hits a 2 from the FT line.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Butler drives, goes hard for the dunk.

Curry knocks him down!


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

AD inside to Eddy who scores. Lakers miss. Atkins pushes Hinrich from behind. Deng turnover, Deng steals it, Deng inside to Eddy for the slamajama in his pajamas. Bryant scores. Eddy bad pass, Butler gets the offensive foul. Hinrich nails a 17 footer. Butler drives in tries to dunk goes into the brick wall Eddy Curry, and Butler falls down and misses.

77-75 Bulls


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Hinrich takes the charge!


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Wow. I'm really impressed with the level of effort here. I also love seeing Eddy still playing in the 4th quarter. If he keeps rebounding, count me among the converted.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Hinrich with another jumper. Bulls lead by 2.


----------



## airety (Oct 29, 2002)

Kind of like those jokes about old Sox fans needing to be monitored during Game 7 of the Yankees/Sox game...

I think everyone one of us Bulls fans needs to be watched. This could be dangerous.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Deng
9-12 FG, 3 reb, 3 ast, 3 steals, 19 points


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

(Dan Rosenbaum*, hoops*, GB*, F.Jerzy, ScottMay*, Philo, DaBullz, Mikedc, 7thwatch, deranged40, The Truth, Future*, darlets, Darius Miles Davis, rwj333, happygrinch, RATF, airety, The 6ft Hurdle, BullDurf, T.Shock, cwalkmanuel, jnrjr79, Greg Ostertag!, Johnny Mac*, Nezo, BabyBlueSlugga7, KwaZulu, sp00k, jvc, Sith, VincentVega, greekbullsfan, Bolts, elias03, Illstate2, mizenkay*, vince19, KHinrich12, Jayhawk12, Qwst25, Pan Mengtu, bbertha37, WhistleBlower, jsuh84, OziBull, truebluefan*)

Dang!!


----------



## airety (Oct 29, 2002)

I know... I know... it hasn't been a great performance.

But can we keep Eddy Curry? Please? It really looks like he's starting to "get it."


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

Deng has ridiculously long arms, you can just see it when guys try to make passes over him and he extends and gets a piece of it.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Butler ties it with 2 FTs.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> Deng
> 9-12 FG, 3 reb, 3 ast, 3 steals, 19 points


Man. If he keeps this up he should be 6th man of the year. Of course, he has no business coming off the bench, but that's a different issue.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Mihm looking like a beast.

Offensive board, putback.

Lakers up 2.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Hinrich hits on the baseline.

Brown hits a 3 for the Lakers.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Curry transforming Mihm into Bill Walton.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

Heartbreak coming.

(hope I'm wrong)


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Hinrich drives, hits gordon, he misses.

Kobe with his 10th rebound.

Lakers up 82-79, OB to lakers.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>VincentVega</b>!
> Curry transforming Mihm into Bill Walton.


Mihm is an annoying douchebag and a crappy color commentator?


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Hinrich pass to Deng for the dunk.

Lakers up 1.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Luol with another steal and dunk.

Kid's a STAR.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Butler makes the first. Also the second. Gordon miss on the high arch shot. Butler is fouled by Gordon who was going for the block. Missed 3, Mihm rebound and putback. Hinrich nails a 2 pointer to respond to the call. Brown nails the 3. Gordon misses a 3. Deng taps it to Bulls, up to Hinrich to Deng for the DUNK. Butler miss, Eddy jumping rebound. Deng bad brick from 3 point land. Mihm good downlow. Bulls timeout.

84-81 LA Lead.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Lakers settling for long 3's.

Deng misses a 3.

Mihm AGAIN with an acrobatic bucket.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>VincentVega</b>!
> Luol with another steal and dunk.
> 
> Kid's a STAR.


Hinrich's not so bad either...


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Mihm is now entering Wilt Chamberlain territory. Similar to ludicrous speed, only taller.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

I love how the rook is giving it to Bryant.

Is Kobe already trash talking and crying to the officials?


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Hinrich with a rare stellar performance.

7-12 FG (his first game shooting over .400 FG)
10 assists
3-5 3Pt
18 pts


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Gordon missing in crunchtime, Hinrich hitting. Deng coming up huge.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Hinrich another 3.

Tie game.


----------



## airety (Oct 29, 2002)

Gotta get the balls into the hands of Gordon, Hinrich and Deng. Though I'd like to see the latter two taking shots, and not the former right now.

They seem to be making all the plays.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Mihm scoring at will on Curry.

86-84 Lakers.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> Hinrich with a rare stellar performance.
> 
> 7-12 FG (his first game shooting over .400 FG)
> ...


A bit better than your REAL point guard tonight, eh?


----------



## airety (Oct 29, 2002)

Deng better be right back in.... not the time to sit him.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

WILL SOMEBODY PLEASE GUARD CHRIS F(*CING MIHM?


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> Hinrich with a rare stellar performance.
> 
> 7-12 FG (his first game shooting over .400 FG)
> ...


History says it's not until several games in that he warms up.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Mihm with a steal from Curry.

Mihm is 7-10 with 8 boards and 18 points.


----------



## airety (Oct 29, 2002)

Uhh... Chris Mihm is going to beat us.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Bench Curry.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Hinrich to Nocioni to Hinrich who drains a 3. Mihm makes a jump hook downlow. Deng passed it too far. Mihm miss, Nocioni rebound. Missed 3. odom fouled by Eddy and 1. Odom makes it.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Kobe dishes to Odom for the dunk.

And the foul.

88-84 Lakers and to the line.

Odom 10 points 10 rebounds

11 points

89-84


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

F*()*$#ing bench him.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Hinrich feeling it.

AIR BALL, short.

Kobe misses, Mihm another board.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Hinrich airballs a 3. Kobe miss, Mihm rebound. Butler makes the 3. Timeout.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Butler hits a 3.

Timeout Skiles.

92-84


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

Thats game.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

****!


----------



## airety (Oct 29, 2002)

We should do this again sometime.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Kobe
9-21 FG

But...

10 rebounds, 7 assists, 22 points


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

nevermind.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Bulls and Lakers played a real up-tempo game. Pretty amazing how a lot of bulls got their shots going.


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

No interior defense. None. 

Even the Lakers wing players were bullying our big guys down low. That cannot happen. When these Bulls get some interior defense, and get rid of Skiles, they'll be good to go.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

SKiles drew up a play, and the bulls actually ran it.

Hinrich dishes to Curry for a layup.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Hinrich fouls Kobe.

Kobe hits 1 of 2.

93-86


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> Bulls and Lakers played a real up-tempo game. Pretty amazing how a lot of bulls got their shots going.


I've said it once, I've said it a million times: Hinrich, Gordon and Deng are built for running. Screw Curry and Chandler. We need to get rid of both of them. Soon.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Deng misses from about 15. But OB to Bulls.

Hinrich gets Odom up in the air, draws the foul. To the line for 2.


----------



## Pan Mengtu (Jun 18, 2004)

*Fold*.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Hinrich to Eddy on another pick and roll. Kobe draws a foul. Kobe splits a pair at the line. Deng missed ball out of bounds last touched by the Lakers. Hinrich draws the foul on the shot. Awful free throw miss at the line. not the time. Makes the second.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>VincentVega</b>!
> 
> 
> I've said it once, I've said it a million times: Hinrich, Gordon and Deng are built for running. Screw Curry and Chandler. We need to get rid of both of them. Soon.


Curry and Chandler can run, too. And it's REAL exciting when they do. Too bad we don't have Crawford still, because he was terrific in the open court.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>VincentVega</b>!
> 
> 
> I've said it once, I've said it a million times: Hinrich, Gordon and Deng are built for running. Screw Curry and Chandler. We need to get rid of both of them. Soon.


Curry and Chandler can run, too. And it's REAL exciting when they do. Too bad we don't have Crawford still, because he was terrific in the open court.

We were built better for running last season, with ERob and JYD, IMO.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>VincentVega</b>!
> 
> 
> I've said it once, I've said it a million times: Hinrich, Gordon and Deng are built for running. Screw Curry and Chandler. We need to get rid of both of them. Soon.


Curry and Chandler can run, too. And it's REAL exciting when they do. Too bad we don't have Crawford still, because he was terrific in the open court.

We were built better for running last season, with ERob and JYD, IMO.

Hinrich splits a pair.

Curry fouls Kobe. Kobe splits a pair.

94-87

Hinrich's last 2 FTs were the 1st FTs for the bulls this half.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Johnny Mac</b>!
> No interior defense. None.
> 
> Even the Lakers wing players were bullying our big guys down low. That cannot happen. When these Bulls get some interior defense, and get rid of Skiles, they'll be good to go.


DaBullz has been saying this for like two years now, but the Bulls really need to split the center minutes between Chandler and Curry and limit them to 24 minutes a night (assuming either of them lasts that long due to foul trouble). 

It's gotten to the point where we have to keep playing them to see what they can do, but they both just kill the defense and it's insurmountable when they play together.

It's important to tank the rest of this year and retain next year's lottery pick. Neither Chandler nor Curry is our long-term low-post (O or D) solution.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>VincentVega</b>!
> 
> 
> I've said it once, I've said it a million times: Hinrich, Gordon and Deng are built for running. Screw Curry and Chandler. We need to get rid of both of them. Soon.


Curry and Chandler can run, too. And it's REAL exciting when they do. Too bad we don't have Crawford still, because he was terrific in the open court.

We were built better for running last season, with ERob and JYD, IMO.

Hinrich splits a pair.

Curry fouls Kobe. Kobe splits a pair.

94-87

Hinrich's last 2 FTs were the 1st FTs for the bulls this half.

Hinrich feeds Curry for the jump hook... good.

Butler makes a nifty drive from the right baseline and hits.

Hinrich behind the back pass, too low for AD. Turnover. A BIG one.

Kobe hasn't made a shot all game. He drills a LONG 3 at the :24 buzzer.

timeout bulls

99-89 Lakers


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>VincentVega</b>!
> 
> 
> I've said it once, I've said it a million times: Hinrich, Gordon and Deng are built for running. Screw Curry and Chandler. We need to get rid of both of them. Soon.


Curry and Chandler can run, too. And it's REAL exciting when they do. Too bad we don't have Crawford still, because he was terrific in the open court.

We were built better for running last season, with ERob and JYD, IMO.

Hinrich splits a pair.

Curry fouls Kobe. Kobe splits a pair.

94-87

Hinrich's last 2 FTs were the 1st FTs for the bulls this half.

Hinrich feeds Curry for the jump hook... good.

Butler makes a nifty drive from the right baseline and hits.

Hinrich behind the back pass, too low for AD. Turnover. A BIG one.

Kobe hasn't made a shot all game. He drills a LONG 3 at the :24 buzzer.

timeout bulls

99-89 Lakers

Hinrich on the inbounds, comes around a screen and hits from 18.

Bulls foul quickly.

:52 left


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>VincentVega</b>!
> 
> 
> I've said it once, I've said it a million times: Hinrich, Gordon and Deng are built for running. Screw Curry and Chandler. We need to get rid of both of them. Soon.


Curry and Chandler can run, too. And it's REAL exciting when they do. Too bad we don't have Crawford still, because he was terrific in the open court.

We were built better for running last season, with ERob and JYD, IMO.

Hinrich splits a pair.

Curry fouls Kobe. Kobe splits a pair.

94-87

Hinrich's last 2 FTs were the 1st FTs for the bulls this half.

Hinrich feeds Curry for the jump hook... good.

Butler makes a nifty drive from the right baseline and hits.

Hinrich behind the back pass, too low for AD. Turnover. A BIG one.

Kobe hasn't made a shot all game. He drills a LONG 3 at the :24 buzzer.

timeout bulls

99-89 Lakers

Hinrich on the inbounds, comes around a screen and hits from 18.

Bulls foul quickly.

:52 left

Kobe hits both FTs. Lakers back up by 10.

Gordon misses a 3. Odom rebounds. Hinrich fouls him quick to stop the clock.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Hinrich hits from 20', Gordon fires up another miss.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Hinrich fouls out. Duhon in.

Lakers up 102-91

Dribbling out the clock.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Pan Mengtu</b>!
> 
> *Fold*.


Thats not fair.

They played their hearts out...but Kobe, Butler, Odom are all very good, very veteran.

If they build on this, they'll have a successful season.


----------



## Ron Mexico (Feb 14, 2004)

even when a error comes up most likely the post will still go through


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> 
> 
> Curry and Chandler can run, too. And it's REAL exciting when they do. Too bad we don't have Crawford still, because he was terrific in the open court..


No way he co-exists with Gordon, KH and Deng.

But we won't fight over it. :grinning:


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Tomorrow @Phoenix


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Gordon hit to make it 102-93

Curry came alive. 6-14 FG, 11 reb, 14 points

Hinrich 9-15, 4-7 3Pt, 12 assists, 1 stl, 24 points

Deng 10-16, 4 treb, 3 ast, 4 stl, 21 points

Gordon 5-15 FG, 1-5 3Pt, 4 ast, 1 stl, 15 pts

AND.... The polish rifle
1-4, 2 ast, 1 stl, 3 pts


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Hinrich w/ 24/12 tonight (his 3rd double-double in a row) -- we obviously need to bench him.

If Deng isn't starting next game, I'm sending Skiles a bottle of p!ss in the mail.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>VincentVega</b>!
> Hinrich w/ 24/12 tonight (his 3rd double-double in a row) -- we obviously need to bench him.
> 
> If Deng isn't starting next game, I'm sending Skiles a bottle of p!ss in the mail.


We don't need to bench him, we need to play him at the TWO GUARD.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Amareca</b>!
> Tomorrow @Phoenix


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Users Browsing Forum: (truebluefan*, Maestro, such sweet thunder*, GB*, ScottMay*, Showtyme, Hammertoes, MagillaGorilla, sinkingship, Philo, Newguy*, deranged40, robg, mgolding, The Truth, Future*, darlets, Darius Miles Davis, rwj333, happygrinch, RoRo, UMfan83, Kullervo, airety, Sigifrith, uracornball, The 6ft Hurdle, badfish, jnrjr79, goNBAjayhawks, JRose5*, ballafromthenorth, Captain Obvious, BabyBlueSlugga7, KwaZulu, talula*, sp00k, Sith, VincentVega, Bolts, elias03, Illstate2, mizenkay*, vince19, sboydell, MongolianDeathCloud*, ogbullzfan, Qwst25, bbertha37, WhistleBlower, El Chapu, calabreseboy, DaBullz)


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

Why does Chapu get no minutes at the 4? Especially when a former 3 like Lamar Odom is manning the 4 against us?

Guards: Hinrich, Gordon
Forwards: Deng, Nocioni
Center: Curry/Chandler

That lineup can work at some times. Get our best players on the court at once.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

(Maestro, Showtyme, Hammertoes, MagillaGorilla, sinkingship, Philo, DaBullz, deranged40, robg, mgolding, The Truth, darlets, Darius Miles Davis, rwj333, happygrinch, RoRo, UMfan83, Kullervo, airety, Sigifrith, uracornball, The 6ft Hurdle, badfish, goNBAjayhawks, ballafromthenorth, Captain Obvious, BabyBlueSlugga7, KwaZulu, sp00k, Sith, VincentVega, greekbullsfan, Bolts, elias03, Illstate2, vince19, sboydell, ogbullzfan, Qwst25, bbertha37, WhistleBlower, El Chapu, calabreseboy, jnrjr79)

Nice turnout for a late night game.

EDIT: Whoops, DaBullz beat me to it.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

nevermind.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Besides 2 plays in the fourth quarter Hinrich really played within himself and that is a reason for his success. By not trying to do to much, he does more then he would if he was trying to carry the load.

Hinrich, Deng, Gordon, and Curry all played within themselves and led to the Bulls being right with the Lakers until about 2 minutes left.

The pick and roll tha Hinrich and Curry ran 3 times was a thing of beauty. They need to try that one more. It give a cutting Curry the ball, and no one wants to get in front of a cutting 290 pound man.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

It's clear that Kirk Hinrich and Luol Deng will be stars in this league. I was extremely impressed (and annoyed:upset: ) with their play tonight.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> It's clear that Kirk Hinrich and Luol Deng will be stars in this league. I was extremely impressed (and annoyed:upset: ) with their play tonight.


Well, one of those guys doesn't even start for us, and some people think the other should be benched.


----------



## mgolding (Jul 20, 2002)

What was the reason for so little minutes for Nocioni?
(personally i would have thought he could do a decent job on Odom)
and
What was Chandlers demeanor like on the bench?


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>mgolding</b>!
> What was the reason for so little minutes for Nocioni?
> (personally i would have thought he could do a decent job on Odom)
> and
> What was Chandlers demeanor like on the bench?


He started out guarding Kobe. Kobe got 2 quick fouls on him so he had to sit.

Deng came in and scored 17 points in the 1st quarter.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Users Browsing Forum: (such sweet thunder*, Damian Necronamous, Jsimo12, F.Jerzy, ScottMay*, Showtyme, MagillaGorilla, sinkingship, smARTmouf, Newguy*, Mikedc, deranged40, robg, mgolding, Future*, darlets, Darius Miles Davis, Jim Ian, rwj333, happygrinch, UMfan83, Spyfy, airety, Sigifrith, uracornball, thebizkit69u, The 6ft Hurdle, badfish, SirHinn, Kismet*, jnrjr79, goNBAjayhawks, JRose5*, Johnny Mac*, ballafromthenorth, Aesop, Scinos, Ice Nine*, BabyBlueSlugga7, townknave, WestHighHawk, KwaZulu, Illstate2, mizenkay*, bulls, remlover, MongolianDeathCloud*, ogbullzfan, Qwst25, FrankTheTank, bbertha37, The ROY*, calabreseboy, DaBullz)


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

Nocioni had a shakey night. He picked up two quick fouls, and had two travel calls on him I believe. He was just out of sync tonight, and couldn't get it going. Him and Chandler both.


----------



## mgolding (Jul 20, 2002)

I might add that I have confidence in saying that by the all star break gordon will be one of this teams top three players.


----------



## FrankTheTank (Jun 25, 2004)

Gordon cannot shoot. Why did chandler only play 9 min?


----------



## mgolding (Jul 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>FrankTheTank</b>!
> Why did chandler only play 9 min?


5 fouls


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>FrankTheTank</b>!
> Gordon cannot shoot. Why did chandler only play 9 min?


He had 5 fouls in those 9 minutes, unfortunately.


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>FrankTheTank</b>!
> Gordon cannot shoot. Why did chandler only play 9 min?


Gordon shot too many 3's... overall I think he had an alright game...


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>HAWK23</b>!
> 
> 
> Gordon shot too many 3's... overall I think he had an alright game...


Gordon was 4-10 in 2pt attempts

He also had 4 assists from mostly the SG position.


----------



## Ice Nine (Apr 3, 2004)

This was a blowout in disguise. Kobe is normally an 85% free-throw shooter, tonight he was 8-17. Adjusted score: Lakers 108, Bulls 93.

Luol Deng needs to be promoted into the starting lineup; it's inexcusable that he received less minutes tonight than Ben Gordon. With 35+ minutes per game he'd be a lock for RotY.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

LA Lakers 102, Chicago 93

LOS ANGELES (AP) -- Kobe Bryant had 29 points, 10 rebounds and seven assists, his fellow starters all scored in double figures, and the Los Angeles Lakers pulled away in the final five minutes to beat the winless Chicago Bulls 102-93 Sunday night.

By losing their eighth straight game, the Bulls are within one loss of tying the 1967-68 team for the worst start in franchise history. They play Monday night at Phoenix against the streaking Suns (8-2), who beat the Clippers 122-111 earlier Sunday at Staples Center.

Caron Butler had 21 points and seven rebounds; Chris Mihm added 18 points and 10 rebounds; Chucky Atkins scored 14 points, and Lamar Odom had 12 points and 12 rebounds for the Lakers.

Kirk Hinrich led Chicago with 24 points and a season-high 12 assists. Rookie Luol Deng added 21 points; rookie Ben Gordon scored 15, and Eddy Curry had 14 points and 11 rebounds for the Bulls.

Chicago's starters outscored its reserves 47-46 after being outscored by 35-14 in the first half. Los Angeles' first-stringers outscored its reserves 94-8.

The Lakers outrebounded the Bulls 52-33. 

Hinrich's fourth 3-pointer of the game tied it 84-all with 5 1/2 minutes remaining. Mihm put the Lakers ahead for good by scoring from underneath 19 seconds later, and Odom's three-point play with 4:09 left gave the Lakers an 89-84 lead.

Hinrich's air ball was followed by Butler's 3-pointer off an assist from Bryant, giving the Lakers an eight-point lead with 3:20 left. Bryant's long 3-pointer as the shot clock expired with one minute left made it 99-89 and clinched the victory.

The Lakers outscored the Bulls 27-8 to finish the second quarter and start the third for a 67-53 lead. Bryant scored 10 points and Atkins and Mihm added six each during the run.

But Hinrich made three 3-pointers and Gordon one during a 16-4 spurt that enabled the Bulls to draw within two points.

It was 73-69 entering the fourth quarter, and three baskets by Curry to start the period gave the Bulls a two-point lead.

Notes

The Bulls and New Orleans Hornets (0-8) are the NBA's only winless teams. Every other team has at least two wins except the expansion Charlotte Bobcats (1-7).


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

We didn't get blown out thanks to Kobe's FT shooting.

Whatever positives they were in this game(and the positives have now been resorted to fancy stats-Kirk&Deng), it was masked by some pitiful rebounding by our bigs. Don't get fooled by Eddy's 11 rebounds.....he was out of position or just wasn't giving proper effort on the boards more then half of the time.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Trade Chandler. Trade Curry. Preferably before the break, and at the same time.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>mgolding</b>!
> I might add that I have confidence in saying that by the all star break gordon will be one of this teams top three players.


How many wins does a team whose third-best player is Ben Gordon have at the break, four?


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

Our BIGS suck....period

5 fouls in 9 minutes of play is ridiculous

You want 86 MILL but u can't even outman CHRIS MIHM?!?!?

Oh, but we WILL have 3 rookies that'll wind up leading all the rookies by the end of the season..

1. deng 19ppg
2. gordon 15ppg
3. nocioni 14ppg

that'll have to be some kinda record


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SPMJ</b>!
> We didn't get blown out thanks to Kobe's FT shooting.
> 
> Whatever positives they were in this game(and the positives have now been resorted to fancy stats-Kirk&Deng), it was masked by some pitiful rebounding by our bigs. Don't get fooled by Eddy's 11 rebounds.....he was out of position or just wasn't giving proper effort on the boards more then half of the time.


I realize I've threatened to stop watching games probably dozens of times over the past few years, but I seriously don't think I'll make it through this year because of Eddy Curry. 

He hasn't even improved incrementally in any number of areas -- defense, footwork, positioning, boxing out. I nearly had a mini-stroke when he let Luke Walton seal him off a Kobe waltz to the bucket. It just defies understanding.


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

Lakers 19 offensive rebounds
Bulls 6

and of course the free throw attempts

lakers 31 Bulls 18

Anyine got John Paxson's letter to the season ticket hoders last year?


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>ScottMay</b>!
> I realize I've threatened to stop watching games probably dozens of times over the past few years, but I seriously don't think I'll make it through this year because of Eddy Curry.
> 
> He hasn't even improved incrementally in any number of areas -- defense, footwork, positioning, boxing out. I nearly had a mini-stroke when he let Luke Walton seal him off a Kobe waltz to the bucket. It just defies understanding.


Me too. I cringed when Butler took it up to dunk on Curry, and Curry was set in position to block the shot for atleast 2 seconds, and he tried to take the charge.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Johnny Mac</b>!
> 
> 
> Me too. I cringed when Butler took it up to dunk on Curry, and Curry was set in position to block the shot for atleast 2 seconds, and he tried to take the charge.


he didn't even put his arms up. he just slammed into him and thud, down went Butler.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

iggy had a nice game tonight


```
Philadelphia
      Name 	Min 	FG 	3Pt 	FT 	Off 	Reb 	Ast 	TO 	Stl 	Blk 	PF 	Pts 
  A. Iguodala 	41 	2-3 	0-1 	4-5 	1 	[B]11[/B] 	2 	4 	[B]6[/B] 	1 	4 	8
```
Gordon has to learn that he should provide a little more than just shooting. Iggy doesn't shoot to make an impact. he needs to play some better defense.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Ouch, really hurts being a Bulls fan... if you guys had better coaching I'm sure the Bulls would be like 3-5 right now. 

Deng - 10-16. Rest of team - 27-64. Ok so why's he not starting again??


----------



## Salvaged Ship (Jul 10, 2002)

He doesn't start because Skiles is an idiot.

I started a thread a few days ago on the subject, and some thought it was ok to keep Deng coming off the bench. Brought up McHale as a comparison. McHale did start most of his career, and he also had Bird and Parish on that team.

Forget spark off the bench nonsense when you are 0-8. Start Deng and play him 40+ minutes a game. Play Hinrich 40+ minutes a game. Start Antonio Davis and play him 35 minutes or so a game. Nocioni should play 30 plus minutes a game. Forget heavy minutes to Chandler and Curry. One of them should be out of the starting line up.

When your 0-8, play your best who give you the best chance to win. Play them heavy minutes.


----------



## calabreseboy (Nov 17, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>sinkingship</b>!
> He doesn't start because Skiles is an idiot.
> 
> I started a thread a few days ago on the subject, and some thought it was ok to keep Deng coming off the bench. Brought up McHale as a comparison. McHale did start most of his career, and he also had Bird and Parish on that team.
> ...



exactly. they suck. how can u start two players who are STILL developing in their 4th season? bloody hell, in 10 seasons they are going to retire. so really, in another 4 years, they may have improved abit, 8 years, prob nothing, and then its all down hill. i dont understand why they are wasting anymore time. it has to me some conspiracy. its just mind boggling really. either skiles wants to get fired, or he wants paxson fired for not trading these two duds who cant even defend or playing 10 mintues without fouling out. its been said over and over. and like ship said, hinrich, deng, nociono, davis and duhon should be starting, with only pike and gordan getting anymore reasonable mintues (15+). the others are not worth it. trade these duds for draft picks. even 2nd round. its worth the gamble. what else do u have to loose. would the bulls rather spend 80 mil on an overweight, overrated looser who is less developed then two 18 year old rookies who have just entered the league, or have a chance at a decent 6th man, or foward? (ie peja) its a long shot, but hey, the try is worth more along the ec and tc. they are worthless pieces of ****. harsh words, but this is ridiculous! im sick of it


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Some thoughts from Lakers fans


----------



## calabreseboy (Nov 17, 2004)

"this chicago bull team is on solid ground, even without a win; the wins will be coming for this talented bulls squad"

he is right. and i have faither along with alot of other people. however, im not saying that the bulls are loosing because of ec and tc (and im not saying u said i said that :laugh all im saying is that, really, we dont need them, and we will be better off without them. honestly, i believe we had a better chance, had davis started tonight with harrington. i dont care, u can all bash me. but their veteran presence is needed. i just know we would be a better team with tjem starting. even deng at foward


----------



## Salvaged Ship (Jul 10, 2002)

The only reason I can come up with both Curry and Chandler starting is Pax wants both of them to put up decent numbers, trying to sucker someone to offer a decent package for the two. I guess if you build up their stats and get some dope like Isiah to offer something useful in return, it beats the heck out of getting nothing for them. You also will finish with a horrible record and keep next years pick. If you sit both down, you degrade their trade value even more. 

Blows when you are tanking games for picks and future trades only 8 games into the season. 

THROUGH THICK AND THIN 

If I had to put out a line up with this roster that I thought had the best chance to win it would be:

Davis
Harrington
Nocioni
Hinrich 
Deng

Piatkowski, Duhon, and Pargo get decent back up minutes. Gordon gets minutes based on performance. Chandler and Curry get some back up minutes and stay around based on performance (but not usually on the court at the same time). Get that Reiner kid out there for some back up minutes, as he seems to be fundamentally sound.

That is my best guess for best chance of winning. Skiles should probably go as well.


----------

